# Petrol: how to increase ur mileage?



## panacea_amc (Jul 1, 2008)

helo al,
petrol is pricd at 51.75 bucks/litre. i own a CBZ. i remember sum liquid stuff frm Castrol @rs 80 per bottle, which they say, ìf i add to my fuel tank / litre of petrol, will add to the mileage. have u tried?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

Don't accelerate too much in the lower gears. Keep your tire pressures checked. Keep the air filter clean.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 1, 2008)

Switch the engine off at a red traffic signal


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jul 1, 2008)

stop biking and turn to cycle...being in class 12th am on it since last 2 year...


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 1, 2008)

also turn off the engine in downs (only if there is no traffic )


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 1, 2008)

arey dudes, tel me sumthng about dat castrol thing.also 4 da brand of petrol to use.


----------



## paid (Jul 1, 2008)

Heard *www.nulonindia.com/ but seen no reviews so far.........


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jul 1, 2008)

@panacea_amc : dude the thing u r talking about is called additive

105 rs and 100 ml bottle from castrol

it definitely boosts average by preventing less clogging in carburettor of dust


----------



## adi007 (Jul 1, 2008)

Drive at an optimal speed of 30-40 kmphr
avoid frequent brakes
do not instantly accelerate

The best trick (0% petrol charge )is to go in a friends vehicle....


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Switch the engine off at a red traffic signal


Turn off the engine only if you are not going to start it again for at least a minute. Cause every time you kick the bike, it floods the engine with fuel so you waste more fuel if you keep on killing the engine at traffic signals.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 1, 2008)

use bicycles.
use electric bikes/scooters.
use REVA.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 1, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Turn off the engine only if you are not going to start it again for at least a minute. Cause every time you kick the bike, it floods the engine with fuel so you waste more fuel if you keep on killing the engine at traffic signals.


True.. Somehow i forgot to mention that


----------



## axxo (Jul 1, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Switch the engine off at a red traffic signal



and never stop the vehicle while the signal is in amber


----------



## damnthenet (Jul 1, 2008)

Btw, is anyone using electric bike or so that have flooded Indian market recently??? In case you use, give a brief review.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 1, 2008)

Never start your bike.Buy a bullock cart and carry your bike on it.


----------



## New (Jul 1, 2008)

Use bikes which give more mileage Platina!!!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

Don't travel. Work from home. Let the pizza delivery guy worry about how to keep good mileage


----------



## karmanya (Jul 1, 2008)

optimum speed for a car is 50 kmph, less than that and you dont have enough momentum, more than that and the air resistance is too much. though good luck getting the space to drive at a constant 50 in delhi. Resist the urge to inch forward at a red light.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 2, 2008)

maintanence of vehicle plays a major factor too


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 2, 2008)

got it. its sumthng cald 'iftex' additive. 2 ml/litre of petrol to b added.pricd at 98 bucks For the 100 ml bottle,comes in Rs4 pouch as well. go,try it!


----------



## prem4u (Jul 2, 2008)

adi007 said:


> The best trick (0% petrol charge )is to go in a friends vehicle....



I like this....But cant do this..i own a bike...
Others can do...


----------



## kalpik (Jul 2, 2008)

panacea_amc said:


> got it. its sumthng cald 'effex' additive. 2 ml/litre of petrol to b added.pricd at 98 bucks For the bottle,comes in Rs4 pouch as well. go,try it!
> 
> got it. its sumthng cald 'effex' additive. 2 ml/litre of petrol to b added.pricd at 98 bucks For the bottle,comes in Rs4 pouch as well. go,try it!


Try non-medicinal acetone in the same ratio if you want better FE and pickup.. 2ml acetone/liter of petrol.


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 2, 2008)

@kalpik
r u a chemist?


----------



## slugger (Jul 2, 2008)

mite wan2 check this out

*cr4.globalspec.com/thread/17581/REAL-MPG-GAINS


----------

